# Rohloff pricing



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

How much does the Rohloff cost, in _total_?.... thats my question.

I figure that the disc version with speedbone and neccassary components would be around 1600$.. correct me if im wrong. How much could it possibly cost with labour, installation, building the wheel and all? And how much should the mandatory documented service intervals cost? And is it true that if it doesnt get installed/serviced by a certified dealer that you lose the warranty?

Im just checking up on the _hidden_ costs.. ive heard they add up.


----------



## ALMEIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

> And is it true that if it doesnt get installed/serviced by a certified dealer that you lose the warranty?


That's definitly wrong. Important is the date of purchase. Warranty for two year. But ROHLOFF service and warranty is great and fair.

No hidden costs after all. Oil change once a year - you can do it yourself.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I had a Rohloff wheel built and installed at a local bike shop about 9 months ago. I think the total with taxes and all was about $1800. That includes Ergon grips and setting me up tubeless as well.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmm, so then whats this from the rohloff site...

http://www.rohloff.de/en/info/faq/f...der-rohloff-speedhub-50014//bp/284/index.html

_To guarantee the safe function, these parts must be replaced as soon as they are no longer capable of performing correctly. Therefore, it is necessary to have a service check and oil-change made, at the owner's expense, once a year or after 5.000km by a professional bike workshop, who is obligated to check over all the workings of your bike regularly and to replace worn parts.

The service check is to be documented on the service card by this professional bike workshop. In case the owner does not take much care with it, any claims for replacement extinguish, which can be traced back to a neglected service check. _

???


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Standard butt covering wording for warranty terms, and likely based on the European market where all those dealers might be more common and closer together. Ultimately it always comes down to an inspection for a warranty claim anyway. As long as you do the oil changes in a timely fashion shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## ALMEIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

The ROHLOFF MANUAL describes the way of oil change very detailed. Every customer gets a manual with the hub . So I guess it is allowed to do the oil change by yourself without loosing the warranty.
Because of more time it is better to change the oil by yourself. I assume in most cases the stores don't take enough time to do the change well. (I could understand it)
Next argue: There is a customer price for the oil and oil change kit in the ROHLOFF pricelist. I think rockyuphill is right. It's the standard wording in the warranty document.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

bsdc said:


> I had a Rohloff wheel built and installed at a local bike shop about 9 months ago. I think the total with taxes and all was about $1800. That includes Ergon grips and setting me up tubeless as well.


I found one very lightly used for a little over half that. I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep the hub for a long time, so, amortize the cost over say 10 years, and it becomes quite manageable, the up front cost.


----------



## ALMEIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

RandyBoy said:


> I found one very lightly used for a little over half that. I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep the hub for a long time, so, amortize the cost over say 10 years, and it becomes quite manageable, the up front cost.


Have fun !!!!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

PsyCro said:


> How much does the Rohloff cost, in _total_?.... thats my question.
> 
> I figure that the disc version with speedbone and neccassary components would be around 1600$.. correct me if im wrong. How much could it possibly cost with labour, installation, building the wheel and all? And how much should the mandatory documented service intervals cost? And is it true that if it doesnt get installed/serviced by a certified dealer that you lose the warranty?
> 
> Im just checking up on the _hidden_ costs.. ive heard they add up.


To install a Rohloff in my Surly Big Dummy I needed the following:

- Rohloff black disc hub ~$1400
- Rohloff chain tensioner ~ $70
- Rohloff tandem length cable kit ~$30
- Rohloff OEM2 Axle Plate ~ $35
- Rohloff 160mm disc rotor ~ $50
- Rohloff XC Chainguide ~ $75 [optional]
- SRAM 8 Speed chain ~$30
- 38T chain ring ~ $40
- Mavic EN325 rim ~ $90
- wheel building/spokes/nipples ~ $80

Total = $1900

I'm planing on doing all my own service since I don't have any LBS that would have even a slight clue what's going one with a Rohloff hub. Keep in mind the warranty is only for two years [I had thought it might be longer than that given Rohloff's marketing info about the hub lasting 100,000kms+] so after that you are on your own - although I've heard of Rohloff providing support outside the warranty period.


----------

